# Vladimir Viardo - opening in the studio



## pianokeys

There is an opening in the studio of the legendary teacher, winner of the 1973 Van Cliburn Competition, Vladimir Viardo. For information, please write to [email protected]

Vladimir Viardo is an artist-in-residence at the University of North Texas in Denton, TX. Degrees you can obtain: Bachelor's, Master's, Artist Certificate, Doctor of Musical Arts.


----------

